# How to Trim Kitchen A/C Duct?



## eperc002 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello,

I'm remodeling my kitchen. I'm going to add a drop ceiling with can lights. I have the option to build the drop ceiling over the A/C duct or right under it.

If I build the drop ceiling under A/C Duct I will have to trim a couple of inches from the duct which will be flush with the top of the cabinets, and if it I build it above, I will have to trim the whole A/C duct to the wall, and will use the ultra thin recessed lights.

Anyone suggests which is the better option, and how would I go about actually trimming the duct? I search google and youtube, but couldn't find anything.

Thanks,


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome to the board, how about posting a few pictures so we can see what your issue is.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Without pictures, it's a guessing game, but I suppose you could extend the duct and put the grill in the new drop ceiling.


----------



## eperc002 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wasnt letting uoload a picture, but I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 24, 2017)

If it doesn't connect with a duct below I would cut it off flush to the wall and install a vent cover on the wall.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 24, 2017)

What are you "building" the dropped ceiling out of, because your photo looks like the cabinets are a couple of inches below the duct.


----------



## eperc002 (Oct 24, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> What are you "building" the dropped ceiling out of, because your photo looks like the cabinets are a couple of inches below the duct.



Will do a 2x4 frame (or 2x3) around the walls and place studs/joist 16" on center.  I will use 1/2" ultralight drywall. The recessed lights are Lithonia LED ultra thin ( only needs 3" of clearance)

The size of the duct on the wall is 8" x 8". I was wandering if I can completly demolish the duct outside the wall, and put a 8" (W) x 4" (H) register (vent) and patch up the remending duct hole on the top. That way I have enough room to put up the drop ceiling. Is this a good posible route?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 24, 2017)

Are you lowering the entire ceiling height, or just the area above the cabinets, creating a soffit, because either way, you can notch the 2X around the duct and cut you register in.


----------



## eperc002 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes lowering the entire ceiling.

Something similar to this.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2017)

Build you ceiling to the height of the vent and put a crown molding up around the room that will hide the space above the cupboard.
If you can't find a crown the right size for that add backing on top of the cupboard just far enough back so you could just fill the space with white wood to match the cupboards.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2017)

Consider carefully. Just a couple of inches of ceiling height can add /subtract from the feeling of roominess in a large way. Depending on where that duct is located behind the wall, you may be able to move over the counter and lower it enough to be a wall-mounted.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 25, 2017)

I agree with SnS.  I would think long and hard about lowering the ceiling.  40 years from now your house will be on the latest version of "flip or flop" and they'll wonder why the heck someone lowered the ceiling.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2017)

If in fact, the OP's house layout is similar to the example he posted, it's not an adverse architectural element and would work very well. However, if the kitchen is a box with single access point, instead of being an element of an open floor plan, there are a number of other, and more appealing, architectural elements available.


----------



## eperc002 (Oct 25, 2017)

I live in a condo, and after demoing the old clear plastic planels drop ceiling, I was left with what you see in the picture, a concrete ceiling.

So I have to build a ceiling to pass the electrical and install lighting. 

Ideally what I would like to do is put the new ceiling as high as possible but the duct would be on the way. From the ceiling to the top of the duct theres only about 2" or less of space.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2017)

Does that duct come from the other side of the wall , is there a box there for it to run in.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2017)

Do you have approval from the condo board for the type of ceiling you are planning?


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 25, 2017)

If that duct is the end of the line I'd just cut it off flush with the wall and install a wall grate across it.  Go with a ceiling as close to the existing concrete ceiling/floor above as possible while allowing you to fit your electrical and other mechanicals into the space.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> If that duct is the end of the line I'd just cut it off flush with the wall and install a wall grate across it.  Go with a ceiling as close to the existing concrete ceiling/floor above as possible while allowing you to fit your electrical and other mechanicals into the space.



Do we know what the duct is for?


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 25, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Do we know what the duct is for?



He says it is an AC duct.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> He says it is an AC duct.



Hmm, intake or discharge. would be helpful maybe.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 25, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Hmm, intake or discharge. would be helpful maybe.



We can only go with what he gives us.  As long as it isn't supposed to be connected down the wall I don't think it being a goes-outa (supply) versus a goes-inta (return) makes any difference.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2017)

Also, there may be elect. "J" boxes in the ceiling cavity, which then precludes the type of ceiling the OP is proposing, and why the T-Bar ceiling was there in the 1st place.


----------

